# 넣다 vs 놓다



## rienn

hi all.. 만나서 반갑습니다 ^^

i just need to confirm these two verbs.. 넣다 means to insert or keep/put  something in a closed compartment eg. drawer, bag while 놓다 means to place something on an open space eg. table... is this right? it'd be great if u could give more examples on how to use the verbs..

고맙습니다...


----------



## casaubon

Exactly, you are right.  

Additionally, 해놓다 means, '_getting things done_'. 

e.g. 숙제 하렴! = 숙제 해놓으렴!
     (Do your homework! = Get your homework done!)


----------



## rienn

thanks 

but i'm not familiar with -렴.. is it similar to -라?

eg.
어서 먹으라!


----------



## casaubon

yeop. it's similar. 

렴 sounds like, Mom or Dad tells a child. 
라 sounds like, a friend or a teacher tells the listener, though.


----------



## rienn

whoa.. a new lesson today... thanks for ur help!


----------



## wildsunflower

"렴" sounds friendlier than "라". They have the same meaning, but with different nuances. For example, "어서 먹어라!" is closer to a command, whereas "어서 먹으렴!" is a suggestion. By the way, "어서 먹으라!" sounds like a dialect to me.


----------



## rienn

thanks a lot for the explanation.. i appreciate it


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

"놓다" is usually combined with other words, as in "올려놓다" or "내려놓다".

"그거 저 위에다 올려놔." <-- Put it up there.
"이 가방 여기다 내려놔." <-- Put this bag down here.

"놓다" also means let go as in

"야 이거 놓지 못해??" <-- Let go, will you?

A fun idiomatic expression: "정신 놓다" means someone's out of their minds and do something that can't be understood by a normal person. As in, "정신줄 놨니?"


----------



## rienn

thanks.. it's really great knowing that you guys are helping me out as much as possible


----------



## kenjoluma

'-라' can only be placed in front of '-아/-어'. 

Therefore, it should be '먹어라', not '먹으라'. 

'먹으라' can be possible... but DEFINITELY a southern dialect, I bet it's 경상도.


----------



## Soonmoo

I remember how my wife tells me to put something in the fridge: 
물병 냉장고에 넣어놔라
Seems like in this case the words go together well


----------



## eggsarepurple

I still don't really get *놓다~ *can someone elaborate it's uses more? In mandarin the literal translation for  해놓다 is 做好 but it still makes no sense.


----------



## kenjoluma

놓다:

literal meaning : put (something) on (somewhere).
e.g. 책을 책상 위에 놓다. (to put a book on the desk)

verb + 놓다 = you do [verb] in order to prepare something in the future. You stack up some action in advance so you don't have to do it later.
e.g. 저장해놓다. (to save up (food or something for later))


----------

